# Adjustable Clutch Master Cylinder Pushrod Proper Length



## James leandre (Jun 15, 2016)

93 NISSIAN D21 PICKUP
4WD, 5 Speed Transmission
2.4L 4 Cylinder engine
140,000 Miles

How is everyone doing today ? The throw out bearing was bad on my truck, so I installed a new Clutch kit. The Clutch Slave Cylinder,and Clutch Master Cylinder is new. When I was Exchanging the Clutch Master Cylinder, I forgot to properly measure the Adjustable Pushrod length. Now, my main problem is fluid is not able to flow from the reservoir into the Master Cylinder bore , and it will not bleed at all. Me and my brother spent 1 Hours trying to bleed the System. We got all the gears to go in. The reverse gear was the only one giving us trouble. I turned the car off. When I started the Truck back up I couldn't get it to any gear. Its like we never bleed the system. Does any one know the Proper Procedure to Adjustable Pushrod length ?


----------



## slipryeel (Feb 22, 2020)

My daughters Nissan Navara brand new clutch 6 months ago same thing will not engage gears , my son has put master and new slave cylinder in and he can not bleed it properly I am going to travel 4 hours there to try fix. what I will do first is try bleed it normally if dose not work reverse bleed it like on motor bike brakes if that works and still will not engage gears adjust master cylinder rod if still will not work make slightly longer slave push rod out of bolt if that doesn't work the fork might be bent through a crack seen it before but not often, pressure and clutch plate might be stuffed but highly unlikely any way got to go through the problem one at a time hopefully its just a bleeding issue.


----------

